# Game 72: Houston Rockets (46-26) @ Los Angeles Lakers (38-33)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

@









Sunday, April 1st.
7:30pm
Staples Center




















































 



































<b><u>Western Conference Playoff Picture:</b></u>

1. Dallas
2. Phoenix (7 GB)
3. San Antonio (9 GB)
4. Utah (14 GB)
5. *<font color="red">Houston (14.5 GB)*</font>
6. *<font color="purple">LA Lakers (23 GB)*</font>
7. Denver (25.5 GB)
8. LA Clippers (26 GB)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tough matchup. Houston is 10-3 since Yao has been back, and he's just now getting his legs back under him. TMac is always good. Battier and Hayes are great glue guys who play quality defense. The only start they have that can't stand as a player is Rafer Alston. He and Smush can battle each other for most amount of ridiculously stupid plays. We better hope that Kobe's jumper is falling and that he pulls the trigger fast. Because Battier is one of those guys in the league who are allowed to play very physical with Kobe because of his defensive reputation. Then he has either Yao or Mutombo to back him up should Kobe choose to penetrate. Anyone have an update on Kwame's status?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Anyone have an update on Kwame's status?


"The Lakers hope to counter Yao with Kwame Brown. But the Lakers' starting center was forced to sit out the Memphis game because of pain in the right ankle that he sprained earlier in the season. Brown's availability for tonight will be a game-time decision." - Los Angeles Times

We need to come out ready, especially after the big let down against Memphis. We started off the year playing great at home, but as of late, we're struggling even in our home games. We need to try and contain the two-headed beast that is Tracy McGrady & Yao Ming and not let some random player completely go off on us. I wouldn't be shocked if John Lucas or Kirk Snyder just went off on us. It seems to happen all the time.

You can use Tarence Kinsey as an example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gonna be a very tought game to win... especially if we play anything like we did last game...

Hopefully we can keep the game close.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Gonna be a very tought game to win... especially if we play anything like we did last game...
> 
> Hopefully we can keep the game close.


we're gonna need kwame bad.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Unique said:


> we're gonna need kwame bad.


If Kwame is out, we're done for. Unless Bynum can have one of his rare games where he decides to come out and play, and not be inconsistent for a game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If they allow the Rockets to score more than 90 points, then the Lakers might need to think about hiring Larry Brown as defensive coach.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Theonee said:


> If they allow the Rockets to score more than 90 points, then the Lakers might need to think about hiring Larry Brown as defensive coach.


That way we can play like the Knicks defense last year. :whistling:

Seriously though, I doubt the Lakers will hold the Rockets under 100. I'll be impressed if we do though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Huge game to give the team some confidence going into the playoffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is a huge game in terms of not only positioning, but building confidence. A win tonight would be huge and would certainly be a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone know if this game is on ESPN? When I go to the main site of the NBA section on ESPN.com it shows Rockets-Lakers at bottom for the game to be showed, but when I view the scoreboard it shows Clippers - Kings on ESPN.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's on ESPN.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 12-11 early. Kobe has 8 points in the first four minutes.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

WTFFFF...Good they are putting the ****tiest game ever in the magic and pacers game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, the Pacers/Magic game is taking forever to finish. I'm glad I have Fox Sports West here so I'm watching the Lakers game.

Houston is leading 17-12 with 5:48 to go in the first quarter.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This one is pointless. Houston can do anything they want against us. We must have the worst chemistry of any team in the playoff hunt, and that's what makes the least sense about this Lakers squad. We had amazing team camaraderie at the beginning of the year.

It's just sad to see how much this team has declined. We were much better than Houston earlier on in the year, and look at us now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow! Kwame just had a sick put-back dunk!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow Kwame being agressive? Story at 11.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am ****ing mad with my Cable provider, my schedule says Houston @ Lakers and they are showing Denver and PHoenix.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> I am ****ing mad with my Cable provider, my schedule says Houston @ Lakers and they are showing Denver and PHoenix.


That sucks. You're missing something that happens only once every few years. 

Kwame Brown being agressive.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, Kwame is looking good. Already has 8 points!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame with 8 points early on, and playing very aggressive! Why doesn't he do this more often, again?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

God damn it, ESPN needs to stop showing the Tragic and the Slow Pacers and put the game on. I can get on FSW but I want it in HD!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's on ESPN now. The Magic/Pacers game is over.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, that was a horrible way to end the quarter...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, our defense is pathetic. Not a long time ago we allowed Cavs to score 120 or something on us, now allowing Rockets to score 31 in a quarter. These two are two of the worst offensive team in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's on the bench now. Let's see how the rest of the team does without him.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, Bynum is terrible... AIR BALL.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This one is pointless. Houston can do anything they want against us. We must have the worst chemistry of any team in the playoff hunt, and that's what makes the least sense about this Lakers squad. We had amazing team camaraderie at the beginning of the year.
> 
> It's just sad to see how much this team has declined. We were much better than Houston earlier on in the year, and look at us now.


A big reason why we looked better then the Rockets at the beginning of the year, is because Yao was out for an extended period of time, and so was McGrady.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a shot by Kobe... fouled and 1!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers take the lead after a 7-0 run! If it wasn't for the Rockets' free throws, they'd be having a horrific second quarter.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

45-44 Lakers! That was the best 3 minute stretch the team has had in over two months!

We actually looked like our old selves from the beginning of the season. 

Please, for the love of God, guys...keep this up! We actually look like a solid basketball team right now. 

That really shocked me.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Kwame is doing well against Yao. And Kobe is on fire its surprising you guys arent ahead by more............


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Well Kwame is in foul trouble, so it doesn't matter how well he is doing, if he can't get playing time. =\

Lakers are playing sloppy again to end the half. We need Kwame to stop fouling, so he can actually be on the court...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a load of crap. I cannot believe how badly we get screwed sometimes.

This officiating has been a joke. They've shot 9 more FTs than us? That's BS. If anyone is smacking people around in this game...they're fouling the crap out of us. Odom and Kobe are getting raked when they go to the basket and nothing is being called, but when T-Mac gets anywhere near somebody, he goes to the line.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does crappy free throws shooter shoot the free throw well against the Lakers. Lebron did well and now Mcgrady.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just got in. How is the defense? I noticed the Rockets have 53, but TMac and Yao have a combined 23 FT attempts. That is ridiculous!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The defense isn't the greatest...we let them score 31 first quarter points, and then we did a great job in the 2nd quarter of not letting them hit shots, but they more than made up for that with their free throws. 

By the way, Kobe is having a good scoring output, but he needs to get the others involved a little more. He's shooting it every time he gets the ball, and it's starting to get predictable.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

So much for us playing defense again. Looks like another 100 point game against us again.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not a bad sequence. Kwame had a very nice rotation and swat on Chuck Hayes, only to go for a sissy layup and get swatted by Yao. I really like seeing Kobe do damage in the post and make very quick decisions with the ball before the defense can collapse. Smush is moving around nicely. Lamar needs to hurry up and get the ball down the court so we can get into the offense. When things get stagnant we have problems.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has 21 shots; the next closest shot amount in this game for the Lakers is 5 attempts by Turiaf & Odom.

Kobe needs to get others involved a little more. That's a big discrepancy between shot attempts for our team. And yeah, he's made 10 of the 21, and he's definitely helped keep us in the game, but we can't let this game turn into a one-man show. Against the Rockets, I don't know that it will work.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And just as I say that, Kobe gets his first assist of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yao Ming is just tearing us apart.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Can you believe that turnover by Smush? Luckily he halfway redeemed himself. Kwame is getting frustrated and therefore lazy. And this point in the season, Phil needs to hop off the chair and call a timeout.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We definitely need to find a way to slow Yao Ming down, this is rediculous.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Can you believe that turnover by Smush? Luckily he halfway redeemed himself. Kwame is getting frustrated and therefore lazy. And this point in the season, Phil needs to hop off the chair and call a timeout.


Yep, Smush is the king of careless turnovers. Never seen a person commit so many stupid turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell is it with us and not being able to play well at the end of quarters? This is pathetic. And Kobe needs to pass the ****ing ball. He's not hitting any shots.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't understand why this team can't ride momentum. It seems like if we build a little bit, somebody does something stupid and we go back to sluggish. I hope Kobe gets hot.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We've ended every quarter... with a horrible display of basketball. We'll come back in quarters to make it close or take the lead, then when the quarter is almost over... we let the Rockets make another run, to build their lead back up.

Make some stops... and please keep a team for once under 100 points (which looks almost impossible at this point).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Kwame has not had enough minutes while Yao has really lifted it up in the 3rd.

Still anyones game though. Got to find another offensive weapon apart from Yao.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW Bynum... please take him out... that was the most pathetic hook shot I've seen.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

hroz said:


> Kwame has not had enough minutes while Yao has really lifted it up in the 3rd.
> 
> Still anyones game though. Got to find another offensive weapon apart from Yao.


We're the ones who need to find another offensive weapon. We can't find another scorer besides Kobe.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant needs to stop shooting, if he wants to, then drive to the basket.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lol whats going on here?..we are really playing horrible...kobe is sucking tonite...hes being a ball hog


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hroz said:


> Kwame has not had enough minutes while Yao has really lifted it up in the 3rd.
> 
> Still anyones game though. Got to find another offensive weapon apart from Yao.


Its pretty pathetic that the rockets sucked so much with yao and tmac over the year...they should really never lose a game


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** this awful... Odom better be okay..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh god... Odom is down...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

And we have life.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Kobe can light it up just like that so annoying to watch as an opponent


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yep. Kobe with some clutch scoring. Too bad he had to shoot so horribly earlier... looks like we're going to hold a team under 100 pts, which seems like forever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we pull this one out, I'll be amazed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

5 point game, and a huge block by Kwame!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a shot by Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's caught fire...one point game with under a minute left!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I wonder if they count that as an assist by Kobe?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> I wonder if they count that as an assist by Kobe?


Nah, it counts as a missed shot.

3 point game with 41.4 seconds left. Lakers ball.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

HOW DOES KOBE hit shots like that?????????????

Anyone thank god Yao hit his pair (couldnt believe he missed that dunk though.....)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn...Kobe missed the 3 and now they need a huuuuuuuge stop.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Well that was great...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god Kobe missed that one

Hopefully we get a bucket otherwise you guys will have a chance to tie it up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers have a chance to tie with 16.1 seconds left. 95-92 Rockets...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's do this baby.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer has got to hit his shots


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

one down


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****ing ****. Why is Kwame even on the floor? HE better make these


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Got both of them and get to stress out alittle but more with that timeout.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe mother****ing Bryant


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

damn


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW! ****ing Yes!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

DAMN KOBE............

THAT was AMAZING


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please go to overtime!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yeah *****es


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Overtime!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is not clutch. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Definition of clutch? Kobe Bean Bryant.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OT it is


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Definition of clutch? Kobe Bean Bryant.


Amen.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

mmm amazing


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow that Kobe is a heck of a player.. will suck if they end up losing which knowing this team.. prob will happen!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

How many of you guys saw the end of hte wizards game, that was crazy


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wow that Kobe is a heck of a player.. will suck if they end up losing which knowing this team.. prob will happen!!


Naw, its kobe time,hes comin to the rescue


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We take the lead to start overtime!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Kobe's in a zone but hten again i guess this guys always in a zone


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar has quietly had a very good game for us.

15 points, 17 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals. 

Kobe with 49 points now...and he is now averaging 40.0 PPG for the month...and he's about get point # 50!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How do you stop Kobe????????????


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe with 51!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Allow me to say it again. Kobe mother****ing Bryant.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

why does walton keep getting booed?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> why does walton keep getting booed?


They're saying "Luuuuuuuke." Not "Boooooooo."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is just ridiculous. 53 points now. Second time he's gone off for 50+ against Houston this season. The first time was also in Staples Center and we won...let's do it again!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Does Kobe miss?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> why does walton keep getting booed?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

B/c they want the ball in KOBES HANDS lol


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> They're saying "Luuuuuuuke." Not "Boooooooo."


wait... is this sarcasm?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn...Kobe fouls T-Mac on a 3-point attempt, and T-Mac nails all three. One point game now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a horrible foul... to give.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

****! That foul by Kobe killed us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> wait... is this sarcasm?


Nope...I used to think they always booed him as well, but they're chanting his name.

And dammit! Yao just gave the Rockets the lead! 22 seconds left and we're down 1...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Nope...I used to think they always booed him as well, but they're chanting his name.
> 
> And dammit! Yao just gave the Rockets the lead! 22 seconds left and we're down 1...


okay. that makes sense. at first i thought it was because they wanted the ball in kobe's hands, but they werent booking anyone else.

thanks


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wow traveling..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fantastic travel Kobe LOL


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

it took me three views to see it the foot slid.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What the **** ever


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What a dissapointing loss...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That might be the worst ****ing way to lose a game ever.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

did you all not have anymore time outs


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's the kind of loss that just kills you as a team. Wow...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe costs us the game, first he digs the team in the whole, somehow he miraculously forces OT, but he fouls Tmac on 3 point line and travels.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We had a timeout...they just didn't call one.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Well at least Turiaf tried to keep the game on


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ironic that Kobe ended up losing the game for us.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lol who cares about this game...Yao seriously doesnt deserve to be in the NBA he ****ing gets every ****ing call...Its hilarous...Yao pushes kobe into tmac and they call a foul...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Kobe costs us the game, first he digs the team in the whole, somehow he miraculously forces OT, but he fouls Tmac on 3 point line and travels.


He also kept you in the game..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Ironic that Kobe ended up losing the game for us.


lol so true...

baseball starts monday (for me atleast)...thank the lords.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> lol who cares about this game...Yao seriously doesnt deserve to be in the NBA he ****ing gets every ****ing call...Its hilarous...Yao pushes kobe into tmac and they call a foul...


Bitter Lakers Fan


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That was a travel.

But alot of the time that isnt called 

Great game though.
Kwame will improve so will Odom and Walton. Get ready for playoffs.
You will be a force.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I hate watching this team when Kobe has to be the freaking savior. He still makes some of the STUPIDEST decisions on the court ever when he feels like he has to do it all. The freaking rockets were trapping him 60 feet away from the riml.

And WTF were Lamar and Kwame doing on that last offensive rebound? Just standing around admiring how tall Yao was.

Bull****.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

hroz said:


> That was a travel.
> 
> But alot of the time that isnt called
> 
> ...


No complaints from me. That was an obvious travel. I can't believe Kobe could be in such a zone like that, then **** it up at the end. Unbelievable.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How did Yao push Kobe into TMAC. If anything Kobe was trying to draw that foul.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man this one really takes the cake alot of real bad decision making by the Lakers. 1st off PJ putting Luke back in when the Odom/Ronny/Kwame frontline was working. 

Kobe having a total mental meltdown. 1st off taking the flopp into Tmac for the 3 free throws, Kobe was pushed but time and circumstance dictate you play defense not flop. But he flops and the worst scenario comes true. 

Then the travel, it was a clear travel I mean really does he have to do everything including bringing the ball up court where the hell was Smush. Totally stupid. The Rockets jumped him which should have been predictable. 

The Rockets are just better plain and simple we don't have enough productive players to beat that team who's whole focus is defense. 

Luke sucks real bad h didn't do **** all game long nothing he was just out there. 

Our best defensive and really our best lineup is our big one with Ronny, Kwame, and lamar on the frontline, we get shot blocking and toughness. 

Man we don't have any depth at all other than Ronny this is bad. 

Luke as the starting sf just isn't the move when he's not ealthy we are far too pourous defensively. 

What a frustrating loss.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

What a game. When Kobe got his first points in the 4th I knew he got his shooting touch back. I was surprised Kobe got the 3 in to go into overtime. The traveling call on Kobe cost you guys the game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

But seriously you guys have a player who can singlehandedly win you 4 games in a 7 game series. He just needs some help Odom needs to attack the basket more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This might be the most frustrating loss of the year...


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Ironic that Kobe ended up losing the game for us.


The referees lost the game for the Lakers not Kobe. Sadly, they decide who wins, not the players. _Yeah, let's crucify Kobe for not being able to shoot threw five hundred people while being fouled. How dare he try and save this pathetic team._


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

hroz said:


> How did Yao push Kobe into TMAC. If anything Kobe was trying to draw that foul.


Yeah exactly, kobe was trying to draw a foul on yao on the pick


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

hroz said:


> He just needs some help Odom needs to attack the basket more.


You don't think we've been crying a river about this for 3 years now the guy is timid.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

hroz said:


> But seriously you guys have a player who can singlehandedly win you 4 games in a 7 game series. He just needs some help Odom needs to attack the basket more.


Tonight, Odom couldn't really attack too much because Kobe took a ton of shots in the 2nd and 3rd quarters. And when the game was close in the 4th, you knew, as did everyone else watching the game, that only Kobe was going to shoot the ball. 

Odom did a great job nonetheless; I guess the only positive thing to say is that we showed a lot of resilience and never gave up. It's a learning experience.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar also played a great game defensively.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

koberules24 said:


> The referees lost the game for the Lakers not Kobe. Sadly, they decide who wins, not the players. _Yeah, let's crucify Kobe for not being able to shoot threw five hundred people while being fouled. How dare he try and save this pathetic team._


lol the refs werent the problem, people stop staying it was the refs the refs werent playing. Kobe traveled. and kobe was pushed into Tmac which drew contract. Sorry guys.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lamar also played a great game defensively.


Who was he guarding that made him play a good defensive game. He was just out there floating to me. battier isn't a factor offensively.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Who was he guarding that made him play a good defensive game. He was just out there floating to me. battier isn't a factor offensively.


I guess I should specify that his defense was solid in the clutch. I thought he made some great rotations to come up with those steals. Admittedly, I did not see most of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You're right...he was great playing the lanes and getting us some very important steals.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Well at least our defense improved this game. That is a plus to take from this. Of course... I was expecting a better defensive game then their previous loss to Grizzlies, after the speach Phil gave the team.

I sure hope they play as good as defense their next game, and don't just think of it as a one timer, then go back to normal.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Well at least our defense improved this game. That is a plus to take from this. Of course... I was expecting a better defensive game then their previous loss to Grizzlies, after the speach Phil gave the team.
> 
> I sure hope they play as good as defense their next game, and don't just think of it as a one timer, then go back to normal.


kwame and odom played good D down the stretch. i was impressed


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I guess I should specify that his defense was solid in the clutch. I thought he made some great rotations to come up with those steals. Admittedly, I did not see most of the game.


Yeah he was okay, I thought you meant he was locking someone down yeah he roaed better but it corresppnded with PJ playing the big lineup which really works. With Lamar at sf. I love him there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah he was okay, I thought you meant he was locking someone down yeah he roaed better but it corresppnded with PJ playing the big lineup which really works. With Lamar at sf. I love him there.


Seriously. The frontline of Odom, Turiaf, and Kwame is by far our most effectively defensively. Should we see more of this lineup?

Kobe
Luke
Odom
Turiaf
Kwame


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This loss hurts.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Seriously. The frontline of Odom, Turiaf, and Kwame is by far our most effectively defensively. Should we see more of this lineup?
> 
> Kobe
> Luke
> ...


I actually think that's a great lineup. Hopefully Phil has a plan to do something surprising come playoff time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ok well at least the Nuggets lost...


----------

